
Tesla's Rapid Software Update Is Great, but Hides More Fundamental Problems - jijojv
https://www.forbes.com/sites/samabuelsamid/2018/05/30/rapid-tesla-software-updates-are-great-but-hide-more-fundamental-problems/#558da95c57de
======
jijojv
From article ____ What worries me is that customers that buy the Model 3 won’t
know what to expect from their cars on any given day. Tesla’s internal
processes seemed to be geared toward shipping early and shipping often, which
is the Silicon Valley software approach. Despite the updates being great, the
safety critical nature of systems like braking and driver assists means that
the threshold for a minimum viable product must be much higher than it is at
Facebook, Google or Snapchat.

When I see Tesla responding in this way, and continuing to struggle with
achieving consistent performance with AutoPilot, it’s an indicator of lax
internal controls for product reviews and releases. Tesla has done an
admirable job of making over-the-air updates viable and improving the
crashworthiness of its vehicles. Now it needs to do a better job of
engineering and validating the fundamentals of basic systems like the brakes
as well as all the various ancillary systems that still seem so inconsistent
on the Model 3.

